# Quails - Eggs - Hatching



## Mrs I (Oct 5, 2007)

I have two quials and the female is sitting on eggs, i was just wondering if anyone knows how long they take to hatch?

She has been on them for over a week now but I have no clue how long gestation is?

Thanks in advance.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Oct 5, 2007)

just over a month we incubate our quail eggs caue most of the time the dad thinks they r food and eats them


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooo so i should take them out as soon as they hatch or should I just take the male out now and put him in another enclosure?


I cant wait to see some cotton wool running around ... lol


Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Oct 5, 2007)

if the female stays with them it should be ok but just keep a eye on them both


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd put them in the incubator to.
Mummy quails aren't the best for hatching eggs in our experience


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 5, 2007)

About 17 days evidently. I've got some in an incubator right now.. Hope they hatch.. Incubation temps are much higher than reptiles..


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 5, 2007)

Dependent on quail type also (I think)...


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 5, 2007)

These are just the kids pets.

I dont have an incubator so will see how she goes on them herself.

Thanks for the information.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually she gives up on them quite easily (especially king quail and if you keep the male in there) they won't hatch


----------



## krusty (Oct 5, 2007)

yum yum snake food.


----------



## mblissett (Oct 5, 2007)

what r you guys talking about lol 

If they are King Quail.... Leave the dad in there, don't worry they will still hatch..... 

The dad will NOT kill the babies, if anything he protects them aswell and helps them search for food.....

One thing you do have to make sure of though, is they can escape through the normal square aviary wire, and watch they do not drown in the water bowl.....

I have hatched many king quail and never taken the male out 

When they get a bit older (start getting proper colouring), you will need to separate, especially if they are boys 

But otherwise, if they can't escape or drown you are sweet as!!

Matt


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nearly all my dads old king quails and mother in laws didn't hatch as the female is always ,um,
"getting nailed" by the boys and chased around the cage leaving the eggs. (maybe to many males?)
Put them in the incubator, problem solved.
the jap quail were fine.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 5, 2007)

krusty said:


> yum yum snake food.



bugger the snakes, I'll eat them myself!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 5, 2007)

She has laid about 30 over the last 12 months but these are the only ones she has sat on.

Lmao JasonL ....


----------



## wil (Oct 5, 2007)

bout 21 days i think!


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 5, 2007)

at what temps do you incubate quail eggs?.
cheers


----------



## Hickson (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been kping and breeding King Quail for the last 25 years. I've found some males will kill the offspring when they hatch, but others will not. My current male even looks after the young, keeping them warm. 

I find the young can also die from exposure in the first few days before they can keep warm themselves, if they get separated from the adults.



Hix


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 5, 2007)

They are in a bird avairy, with no other birds just the two quials.

The bottom half of the enclosure is colourbond so gets no wind or rain.

Our male has been keeping me awake at night with all the noise he is making.

Thanks for the help, maybe i will look at buying a bird egg incubator and taking the eggs away as soon as she lays them, see if we have a bit more luck.

Im sure the kids would love to see what baby quails really look like.

Mrs I

xxx


----------

